# lpr/lpd lan printing



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 20, 2012)

I have an hp 4500 officejet on my local network connected via ethernet on 192.168.1.2 ip.
I don't want to use cups. I want to try setup the printer with lpr.

My /etc/rc.conf

```
lpd_enable="YES"
devfs_system_ruleset="localrules"
```

My /etc/devfs.rules

```
add path 'unlpt*'       mode 0660 group wheel
add path 'ulpt*'        mode 0660 group wheel
add path 'lpt*'         mode 0660 group wheel
```
My /etc/printcap

```
:lp:\
:sh:\
:mx#0:\
:rm=hp:\
:rp=raw:\
:sd=/var/spool/lpd/lp:\
:lf=/var/log/lpd-errs:
```

But my xfce4-printing is not showing any printer. What I am missing???


----------



## MarcoB (Dec 20, 2012)

I always use /usr/ports/print/apsfilter for this and works fine. It's just a script to check and set all things right.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 20, 2012)

When you installed print/xfce4-print, the LPR option must be enabled.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 21, 2012)

> When you installed print/xfce4-print, the LPR option must be enabled.


But Is enabled.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 21, 2012)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> But my xfce4-printing is not showing any printer. What I am missing???



Please be specific: where, exactly, is it not showing any printer?


----------



## roddierod (Dec 21, 2012)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> My /etc/printcap
> 
> ```
> :lp:\
> ...



Is hp defined in your /etc/hosts file?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 21, 2012)

roddierod said:
			
		

> Is hp defined in your host.conf file?



That should be /etc/hosts...

Also check to see if the spool directories are created.  chkprintcap(8) will help.


----------



## roddierod (Dec 21, 2012)

Oops...corrected! Thanks.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 22, 2012)

> Please be specific: where, exactly, is it not showing any printer?


In Xfce4 Print Manager under Accessories in menu.
My /etc/hosts

```
192.168.1.2   hp
```
Also  chkprintcap command didn't return me something back as results.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks like that is only for printers actively printing jobs.  It shows nothing here, either.  Look in Accessories/Xfce 4 Print Dialog in the Print To dropdown.


----------

